# 65 console



## asshauler (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone had the chrome replated on a center console? Looking to get mine done but I don't really trust "just anyone". Mine has some peppering of rust that might need smoothing but nothing major. Any recommendations? Thanks!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

I bought a replacement chrome plated console off ebay. The places I looked into wanted upwards of 1500-2000 just to rechrome the original I had.


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats a difficult rechrome because of all the ribs. I haver HEARD that the new repro's (the metal ones) are beautiful.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I had mine rechromed and the hardist thing was painting the black in between the ridges.


----------

